# shiko=pain



## Aiki Lee (Apr 1, 2011)

So, I've been doing aikido a couple of weeks now and shiko exercises are rubbing my knees raw.

Is it allowable in aikido to wear knee pads under the gi or hakama, or do I just need to tough it out?


----------



## yorkshirelad (Apr 2, 2011)

Himura Kenshin said:


> So, I've been doing aikido a couple of weeks now and shiko exercises are rubbing my knees raw.
> 
> Is it allowable in aikido to wear knee pads under the gi or hakama, or do I just need to tough it out?


 
Of course it is. How is anyone going to know if you're wear knee pads or not?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 4, 2011)

I wasn't sure if there was supposed to some kind of conditioning of the knees or not.


----------



## K-man (Apr 4, 2011)

How good do you look in lycra?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Leggings, like cyclists wear, under the gi might do all that's required.  Most of the BJJ guys I know use leggings under their shorts.  :asian:


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 4, 2011)

I look good in anything. 

Thanks, I'll try that stuff out.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 5, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> Of course it is. How is anyone going to know if you're wear knee pads or not?



The fact that he probably changes into hakama / gi pants in the locker room is probably a giveaway


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2011)

Something that is in-between knee-pads and lycra:  polypropylene  knee braces.  You can find them in drug stores near the Ace wraps.  There are a few different kinds (open patella, closed patella, etc)

Last spring I started up the hiking season after being out of it for over 4 months (I didn't have the cold weather gear to go out in winter).  I hit the trails and my knees got banged all to hell.  Wearing braces did help some...would have helped more if I thought of the idea before my knees got smashed up...LOL

Be careful with your skin.  Skin that has been rubbed raw is at risk of infection, including the nasty stuff like MRSA.  You've been around the arts for awhile, I'm sure you know that ... just hoping that  bad things don't happen to good people.


----------



## fangjian (Apr 5, 2011)

Carol said:


> Be careful with your skin.  Skin that has been rubbed raw is at risk of infection, including the nasty stuff like MRSA.



When I was in Iraq I got a case of MRSA on my hand. I expected to wake up from surgery without an arm. Luckily they were able to just leave scars. 

Infections are no joke


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 5, 2011)

When my mom was doing Aikido with me, she had a lot of pain in her knees from the shikko and practicing techniques from the knees.  She wore knee pads under her gi pants and hakama and they helped her a lot.  

Robyn :asian:


----------

